# Thankyou



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Firstly I would just like to say a big thankyou to Lee for putting a huge amount of time and effort into the organisation of this years annual event.

Lee take a bow!

Secondly, I wuld like to thank the committee for helping to make this event go like clockwork. There weren't many from the committee that actually had a break today.

Thirdly, I would like to thank the regional reps for 1. organising the cruises to the event. I heard alot of superlatives about the cruises! 2. for helping out wherever we needed you guys today. We couldn't have done it without you all!

Thanks to Gav for the concours and all the traders and exhibitors for their very generous donations! If I have missed anyone off, then please excuse me and put it down to 6 hours sleep since I awoke at 5am on Friday morning... so thankyou also to anyone that I've missed!!! 

And thanks to Audi UK and the ADE team. Well done for helping make this Annual Event by far an away the biggest and best yet!

And last but absolutely not least *YOU*! You made it the BEST EVER annual event 8) 8) 8)

We'll do our usual spread in the next absoluTTe and also a CD of all the photos, etc

If anyone has any high res pics (or good video) of the event, cruises, etc then Clive will be posting shortly about how to get them to him... for inclusion on the CD. 

We raised a feck of a lot of money for Childline! More details to follow!!! 

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

too!!

Huge congrats to Lee and the committee for another fantastic event. I know there have been some hard times in the committee lately so that goes double for all of you.

Ella and I really enjoyed ourselves today - and, judging by all the smiling faces we saw - so did everybody else 

Cheers all


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I like to add my thanks to everyone named about (and Nutts - despite giving me grief over the tannoy!) :lol:

I missed the event last year so the whole place was a new experience for me. It's a great location and everything the TTOC had laid on was great.

It was good to be able to examine the Mrk II and it was a pleasure to see that it does look better in the flesh than in print. I'm still not convinced I could run one as an only car due to having a baby but I haven't totally written it off and I'll definately test drive one.

Well done to all involved. [smiley=cheers.gif]

p.s. The baby creche next to the race TT worked out really well. Ben had great fun with Poppy and Ethan. :roll:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Being new to TT life, i had a truely fantastic weekend, loved every minute of it, a big thank you to everyone who helped to make the weekend so good
 
Sara


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> too!!
> 
> Huge congrats to Lee and the committee for another fantastic event. I know there have been some hard times in the committee lately so that goes double for all of you.
> 
> ...


I'll second all that.

What a great day. Tina and I both really enjoyed it - the weather, meeting friends, seeing the new Mk2 (it's growing on me), Graham coming second in the concours (well done - keeping the Kneesworth Crew in the frame), the blast on the test track (with Tina in my ear telling me to slow down on the bend :roll: ) and hearing that great sums of money have been raised for Childline (well done to everyone).

See you all next year.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A big thanks to all who helped organise a fantastic event. A big pat on the back to you all.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks to Mark and the rest of the TTOC. Thanks to Hev for the suncream, shame I didnt put it on until AFTER i got burned duh.

Great spot for the event, enjoyed it all but particularly the landrover off roading!

Nice to meet everyone.

Oh and apologies to Nem from all the Northern guys, we thought you were behind us m8 

Hotel car park Saturday night, guess who is in town.....










Mark, I have loads of photos, some of which are earmarked for absoluTTe, but CLive can have any of the others he wants. Also a video of Hev's Landrover drive round the entire course from the backseat he can have, QT format.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

jog said:


> A big thanks to all who helped organise a fantastic event. A big pat on the back to you all.


ditto 8)

had a great day out 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Leg said:


> Thanks to Mark and the rest of the TTOC. Thanks to Hev for the suncream, shame I didnt put it on until AFTER i got burned duh.
> 
> Great spot for the event, enjoyed it all but particularly the landrover off roading!
> 
> ...


You could have waited until I got there :wink:


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks to all that organised todays event. You all have to remember that these guys do it on a voluntary basis.

Thanks to all.

Does anybody have an email of the company that took the photos on the way in. I realised i forgot to get mine on the way home.

p.s BenS, how did the raffle go?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks all for organising... was a great day (even if I didn't get to see too much of it)

Thanks for my raffle prize (and thanks to Kam for giving it up for a re-draw) - my baby looks shinier than she's ever been (even when she was new)... so thanks Roy for soldiering on in the heat... couldn't have been easy...

thanks also to Tony, BAMTT, for being a great pupil on the 'brakes workshop' and to all those that came along and asked questions, or volunteered information (I noticed no-one volunteered to help Tony!) or just said hi. If we both learnt one thing - its don't do this when a) the air temperature is 33degC and b) when there are so many flies around - we were both plastered in them afterwards and the pesky things get everywhere there is a hint of sweat  ... but Tony I think was pleased with the result (hope the brakes are working ok) and has had the satisfaction of doing it himself..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks to every one who took part for a great weekend


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

My first Gaydon and what a great day!! Really enjoyed it, my shoulders are sunburnt and my car loved the lap of the Gaydon track - I wanted to do some more!!! :lol: 8)

Thanks to everyone for arranging and organising, what a fab sight seeing all those TTs in the car park... 

Great to meet some faces old and new.....and roll on next year!

Think I may have to do a track day now though!! 8) 

Thanks all, a grand day out as Wallace & Gromit would say!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Just wanted to say thanks all for organising... was a great day (even if I didn't get to see too much of it)
> 
> Thanks for my raffle prize (and thanks to Kam for giving it up for a re-draw) - my baby looks shinier than she's ever been (even when she was new)... so thanks Roy for soldiering on in the heat... couldn't have been easy...
> 
> thanks also to Tony, BAMTT, for being a great pupil on the 'brakes workshop' and to all those that came along and asked questions, or volunteered information (I noticed no-one volunteered to help Tony!) or just said hi. If we both learnt one thing - its don't do this when a) the air temperature is 33degC and b) when there are so many flies around - we were both plastered in them afterwards and the pesky things get everywhere there is a hint of sweat  ... but Tony I think was pleased with the result (hope the brakes are working ok) and has had the satisfaction of doing it himself..


Well, thank you Irving for donating your time and expertise - and to Tony for his generous and very welcome donation to Childline.

I must admit to feeling a bit emotional at the mo because I set a very ambitious goal in my mind of what I'd like to see raised for Childline this weekend - and through a lot of generosity from our exhibitors and supporters, people donating time and expertise, dodgy Yorkshire Auction techniques from M Leavy when people were mellow in the hotel on Saturday night, :wink: and hard work - I think we will beat it when all is totted up. That is awesome.

We have an invitation for a couple of people to visit the Childline callcenter in Birmingham to learn more about what they do and listen in to the counsellors and calls - if anyone would like to join, please pm me. There is no date set yet, and I suspect it could be quite harrowing, but they have offered as they would like us to know where the money is going and the good it will do.

If we don't (and even if we do!) be prepared for Charity Auction 2 at the Black Tie dinner!

I'd also like to reflect big thanks to Audi for the Mk II, the ADE and prizes - and many of the Auction Prizes for last night and Raffle prizes today - and the Goody Bags!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Many thanks for a great day out, nice to be able to put faces to names. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

excellent day , good to meet so many people and new faces to names on the forum.

Well done to the TTOC for another cracking day.

As always there never is enough time to see everyone...


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I forgot to say...Thanks to Wak for the last minute adjustment and to Ben for the purchase!!  

Great day - thanks!! 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I had a very good day...Cheered me up no end


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to say thanks all for organising... was a great day (even if I didn't get to see too much of it)
> ...


Thanks to the TTOC for organizing a great event and thanks to Irving Brake masterclass [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , On the way home i was thinking I'm not doing that again ever ...but but after I'd sat in the cool air condition car for a few hours and showered all the bug's out of my hair i think given a cool day, I would definately give it another bash,

but thanks again to the TTOC and Irving and good to see everyone again


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

Enjoyed the day no-end...Fantastic weather and a great selection of TTs 8) 8) Many thanks to all those who worked so successfully to organise the event


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I had a very good day...Cheered me up no end


 [smiley=stupid.gif]  

That'll be coz I let you drive my QS. You know you miss it.... :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> Think I may have to do a track day now though!! 8)


It's just a shame there's never any perfect opportunities for you to do so isn't! :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Great day out ! Thanks to all the organisers and exhibitors and to SteveH who endured being "nudged" down the M25 :wink: !


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks to all. David and I had a great day out. It was good to see so many friends and meet so many new ones.

Having been to similar days with other car clubs, this was the best organised and most professionally run day that we have attended.

Thanks again to all who gave their time.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Our first National Event and we loved every part of it...... the only sad part was that Lee had to leave once everything was set up on Sunday to look after his new baby......... What a pity he could not experience the great event he had put so much effort into organising........ Thanks Lee


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Fantastic day guys! Well done doesnt seem enough!

I brought a mate along who drives a BMW (i know) but he was just singing your praises.

Thanks to all the exibitors i tryed to get something for nearly all of you. 

And a big thanks to Audi fo supperting the event so well, with the Mk2, Q7 and the ADE.

I had a great day out and booked myself into everything but the go karts!
(had to leave something for next year)

WELL DONE AGAIN GUYS & GIRLS!

see you all next year

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> ... but Tony I think was pleased with the result (hope the brakes are working ok) and has had the satisfaction of doing it himself..


Yes they are almost fully bedded in now, bit noiser than OEM set up but feel good


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > ... but Tony I think was pleased with the result (hope the brakes are working ok) and has had the satisfaction of doing it himself..
> ...


Glad you are happy with them


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Chip_iTT said:
> ...


I am  thks Andy


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Brilliant day thanks to all for the work and organizing, [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Thanks to all the guys at the TTOC.. Great to meet some more new faces and some old ones..

What a great day! You guys even managed to sort out the weather... Almost six years down the line and now I start to get the modding bug!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Great day. Thanks to everyone who organised it and worked so hard on the day, in that heat, to keep things running smoothly.



BuTTons said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Great day out ! Thanks to all the organisers and exhibitors and to SteveH who endured being "nudged" down the M25 :wink: !


No problem Kerry. It was actually quite good, for my licence, to have to keep my speed down. :lol:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

BuTTons said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Great day out ! Thanks to all the organisers and exhibitors and to SteveH who endured being "nudged" down the M25 :wink: !


 We wondered who was "Driving Miss Daisy".. Didn't you guys set off an hour before us.. SteveH? :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

great day out

Thanks to all


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Yet another superb TTOC production - well done everyone 

My Dad came with me this year and thought it was a brilliant day - so thank you all for making him so welcome.

Norman


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

ttroy225 said:


> BuTTons said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Great day out ! Thanks to all the organisers and exhibitors and to SteveH who endured being "nudged" down the M25 :wink: !
> ...


Steve was probably looking out for *cones* :wink:

Yes great day, thanks TTOC team


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

First time out at any kind of car show, was good to see all the TTs, makes you realise just how much of an iconic car it is. Good to put faces to names from the forum too. Amazed at the standard of the 'conkers' cars, I personally thought ttej's car was the best looking one in that section, but I just love the TT in black and red... hence the mk2 order!!!

My only criticism is the standard, or lack of standard, of the food wagon... i've done better catering with a disposable barbecue from Tesco. Yuck.

I know you all do this on a voluntary basis, so it's a big thank you to anybody who put time and effort into organising the event.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

> Steve was probably looking out for cones


So that's what the hold-up was ! :wink:

Driving Miss Daisy indeed [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

A truly excellent day indeed! 

Who won the diamond ring i donated??


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

It wasn't me   he was tormenting me with it earlier in the day too :wink:

Terri or Nigel has the list of winners which will be going into A11 - Im me if you need to know before then.

L


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

thehornster said:


> A truly excellent day indeed!
> 
> Who won the diamond ring i donated??


I know - but I'd better not post as he may be saving it for a Girlfriend in which case his wife would be none too pleased


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

t7 said:


> It wasn't me   he was tormenting me with it earlier in the day too :wink:
> 
> Terri or Nigel has the list of winners which will be going into A11 - Im me if you need to know before then.
> 
> L


Never mind Lou theres always next year!! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

thehornster said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't me   he was tormenting me with it earlier in the day too :wink:
> ...


Or the BTD


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:x

%^^&*&%$Â£$$$$"Â£$"Â£%$%^$&%Â£$%Â£$^$&^*(&*(&^%%$^$%"Â£$Â£$$%^

:wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nutts said:


> :x
> 
> %^^&*&%$Â£$$$$"Â£$"Â£%$%^$&%Â£$%Â£$^$&^*(&*(&^%%$^$%"Â£$Â£$$%^
> 
> :wink:


I'll be in touch :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:








Big enough????  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Its not unreasonable now come on Mark, Lou bought you a watch in the Child Line Auction on Saturday night


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Its not unreasonable now come on Mark, Lou bought you a watch in the Child Line Auction on Saturday night


And your other half is sorted for a few Birthdays s well :lol:


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

My sons and I had a great time!

I missed out on the track blast due to being the last person on the 4X4 ride. But I know the kids really enjoyed that.

As always I had a lot of un on the ADE and even managed to place 3rd. It's amazing how a few a tenths of a second can make 

Agree with the earlier comment about the quality of the food van but thanks for having one at least.

I am really looking forward to the next one.

Also very happy childline benefited much better this year.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

kingcutter said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Its not unreasonable now come on Mark, Lou bought you a watch in the Child Line Auction on Saturday night
> ...


I wish.................. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

